# Fishing partner N Padre



## mhisaw (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone interested in fishing. I'm on N. Padre. We can take my Sea Hunt, I'm 33. I don't care how old or young you are. Just looking for a partner who likes to fish.


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm interested in going and splitting costs. 

Are you talking offshore or inshore?


Live to Hunt,

Jake


----------



## Jonesy_84 (Feb 14, 2013)

I live in sa but try to make it down there as often as I can. Weekends are best but can plan a weekday here and there. Would be interested in sharing expenses/prep/cleanup. Mostly fly fish the surf/jetties but have gear for offshore,jigging,flats, etc. 29,fishes hard. 
-john


----------



## JoeFlo (Jan 10, 2014)

i live in Ingleside, and ive got most of my gear for inshore or deep sea. im always looking for a reason to leave work early. PM me and ill give you my info.


----------

